# Superman vs The Lord Jesus Christ



## Cerō2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Bloodlust on, Jesus gets prep like he did prior to being crusified. who wins?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 21, 2009)

Jesus has mad kung fu skills and he's an experienced gunfighter.

Superman, however, is immune to bullets.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 21, 2009)

Jesus turns all his blood into wine.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 21, 2009)

Supes gets drunk and wastes him anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2009)

if Jesus can cure blindness, can he make people go blind?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 21, 2009)

Jesus turns Superman into Fruit by the Foot


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman > Steel > Bronze nails > Jesus


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus lays the beatdown on him .


----------



## Hagen (Sep 22, 2009)

Seriously, you dont want to see Jesus angry








Yeah, one shotting 4 freakin Greek Gods in sucession. pwned Hercules with a simple kick and Poseidon with a backhand. Imagine what he'd do to Supes

Thats Jesus when he gets serious


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Sep 22, 2009)

That's soooo PIS.


----------



## Plague (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus ownz!


----------



## Monna (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman fucks Jesus


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus wins because He's omnipotent and awesome


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2009)

Pshh Jesus speed Blitz.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus turns water into Kryptonite wine.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Seriously, you dont want to see Jesus angry
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 OMG where did that come from


----------



## Mowgli Uchiha (Sep 22, 2009)

can jesus GET bloodlusted?


----------



## migukuni (Sep 22, 2009)

Blasphemy...

Jesus will...

Pls. don't make this kinds of thread...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 22, 2009)

Kirby eats both for the win.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 22, 2009)

You cannot prove God exists, thus you cannot prove Jesus is anything more than a man.


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 22, 2009)

jesus kicks everyones ass, superman has no chance against jesus


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You cannot prove God exists, thus you cannot prove Jesus is anything more than a man.



2 things

1) thats a Fallacy right there an Appeal to Ignorance if I'm right

2) I think thread was done before


----------



## skiboydoggy (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman is protected by the Presence. Presence = Megaversal. God = Universal. Supes >>>> Jesus.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus is God, and God beat Superman.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus isn't a fighter. He allows himself to be killed as usual.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stop using non biblical canon stuff guys. Gospel only otherwise it's against the rules.


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 22, 2009)

jesus knows all fighting styles cuz he a black belt in all of them and he can use his mighty powers aswell to kick supermans ass round the moon and back XD


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Superman is protected by the Presence. Presence = Megaversal. God = Universal. Supes >>>> Jesus.


Presence sure did a good job protecting him against Doomsday.


----------



## enzymeii (Sep 22, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You cannot prove God exists, thus you cannot prove Jesus is anything more than a man.



Can you prove Superman exists?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman is so awesome he doesn't need proof he exists.


----------



## enzymeii (Sep 22, 2009)

I think Descartes would have something to say about "Awesomeness" as a qualification for existence


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 22, 2009)

Pfft, Descartes was a noob.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus has precog, does supes?


----------



## Paulina (Sep 22, 2009)

going by those scans and the way he owned Hercules, Jesus is well above class 100 strenght


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman shits on Class 100 on a bad day.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 22, 2009)

jesus turns water into wine.

pleasantly surprised, superman rips his head off.

jesus is ressurected and becomes zombie jesus, Superman is even more entertained and lights him on fire with heat vision.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Sep 22, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Superman is protected by the Presence. Presence = Megaversal. God = Universal. Supes >>>> Jesus.



And the creators of the entre Dc/Marvel universe wouldn't exist it it wasn't for Jesus because he is God 

suddenly Supes ceases to exist .



> Jesus isn't a fighter. He allows himself to be killed as usual.



Supes couldn't kill him unless he allowed it.Otherwise do you really think God son would allow himself to get killed by normal humans? 



> Superman is so awesome he doesn't need proof he exists.



Superman doesn't exist..he's ink on paper.

On the other hand while we can't prove God exists, at least theirs actually a chance that he really does 



> Jesus has precog, does supes?



Jesus not only has precog, but it's not even limited to events thousands of years in the future.



> going by those scans and the way he owned Hercules, Jesus is well above class 100 strenght



Jesus's strength is not limited by numbers anyway.

Superman is strong, but his power is still limited compared to an omnipotent God.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus has the most haxxed PLOT SHIELD amongst humans so he takes this


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 22, 2009)

I still have yet to see evidence for this so-called "God" everyone is going on about.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 22, 2009)

IIRC Superman is a Methodist. So he would not even try to fight him.

Anyway this thread is retarded


----------



## Robert Haydn (Sep 22, 2009)

Something about replying to this makes me feel wrong. 

Anyway, Jesus makes Superman nonexistent as soon as the fight starts. 
He won't even have to fight, he'll simply smile and Superman will be no more.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2009)

Suoerman. Jesus Christ is obviously strong and all, but IMO comics have far surpassed the power of the Abrahamic-religions' God.



Locard said:


> Seriously, you dont want to see Jesus angry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I dont recall. Where's it from?


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 22, 2009)

Some comic in Marvel that got cancelled or something, I actually think that never happened, was only a vision. Or so I heard.


----------



## Mappa Douji (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman wins.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Sep 22, 2009)

jesus turns superman's blood into wine


----------



## Hagen (Sep 22, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Hmmm, I dont recall. Where's it from?


Avengelyne: the Godyssey 




Dark-Jaxx said:


> Some comic in Marvel that got cancelled or something, I actually think that never happened, was only a vision. Or so I heard.


No, its from Image/Maximum press comics

and is as canon as the Avengelyneverse


----------



## Monna (Sep 22, 2009)

spankdatbitch said:


> And the creators of the entre Dc/Marvel universe wouldn't exist it it wasn't for Jesus because he is God
> 
> suddenly Supes ceases to exist .
> 
> ...


The Christian God's omnipotence is all Biblical hyperbole.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 22, 2009)

Jesus nukes him.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 22, 2009)

> The Christian God's omnipotence is all Biblical hyperbole.



I would tend to agree. Only an author statement can confirm an omnipotent. Who would that be? The bible has many authors. However, if it's a biography and God is not fictional, then the book can hardly be considered reliable, because he could be just boasting, and by definition, omnipotence is unprovable. He would still be really really really really really really really really really really >(Googolplex) powerful though, so whether he was truly all powerful or not probably doesn't matter.

Another factor here is that not everyone believes that Jesus is God per say, just his son, and has magical miracle producing will along with human frailty. None of these possibilities are determinable though and there is utterly no consensus, so the thread might as well be: "An indeterminable thing vs Superman."

Personally, I take this thread as the historical person Jesus vs Superman, so it would be clear who wins, but it's not like there's been a history of agreement on this. The thread belongs in the Joke Battledome if anywhere at all.


----------



## Shinku (Sep 22, 2009)

This thread is retarded.


----------



## Takuza (Sep 22, 2009)

And people called my Jesus vs Buhhda thread stupid.....


----------



## Coffee Mug (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman is the true messiah.

He will return from the Sun in the 853rd century and take us to paradise. 

Yes, I will sill be alive in the 853rd century.


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Avengelyne: the Godyssey



I was guessing that shit 



> No, its from Image/Maximum press comics
> 
> and is as canon as the Avengelyneverse



Image has always had a nice style, especially the Spawn title


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Sep 22, 2009)

He gets Kryptonite bullets. :ho


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

oh boy a religion thread how interesting


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

interesting like herpes


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

interesting like raigens life story


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

actually scratch that i might actually read a book on his story

how he became the degenerate he is now


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

it would be a best-seller

a story of heartbreaking tragedy


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

Raigens tear jerking quest in search for a tree house


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

a tragic hero on the level of such classics like oedipus


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

instant classic for the ages


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

raigen your not getting that tree house by the way


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

don't post spoilers LG


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

it only enhances the story

to know how hard he tries only for it to all be futile


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

you cannot fight fate


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

raigen tries but fails

he becomes a prophet among the hobos and other dwellers of cardboard boxes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 22, 2009)

shares his copies of bastard!! to everyone


----------



## Gnome (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> raigen tries but fails
> 
> he becomes a prophet among the hobos and other dwellers of cardboard boxes



_Raigen, Lord of Shanty Town_...perfect


----------



## Spectre (Sep 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Click



Another proof that humanity is already corrupted....


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 23, 2009)

WTF is this shit


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 23, 2009)

migukuni said:


> Blasphemy...
> 
> Jesus will...
> 
> Pls. don't make this kinds of thread...



Nah, it is not blasphemy when this vs only shows how amazing is Jesus and that supes will be easily outmatched him, Jesus is omnipotent and omnipotents are way up above reality warpers, now we arent talking about relative omnipotents like Living Tribunal, Jesus is really omnipotent One-Above-All and The Presence style, supes has problems fighting reality warpers like Mr Mxy, what could he possibly do against someone that is omnipotent


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2009)

i hope this doesn't turn into an argument about whether Jesus is omnipotent, because that will eventually turn into a Religious debate shitstorm.


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> You cannot prove God exists, thus you cannot prove Jesus is anything more than a man.



Even if we cant, that doesnt change the outcome of the battle, superman for sure does not exists, you cant use that lame article, Jesus is omnipotent like it or not and if you want to lower him to a normal man then I will lower supes to a comic picture, Jesus wins anyway


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread has the potential to become a religious debate.

Depends on whether ppl are all 'WHY SO SERIOUZ' or not


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 23, 2009)

I demand we petition AFK or Ryoma to lock this the second this turns into a religious debate,

Also I wan the book of Raigen's life he still hasn't explained how he escaped hell and how he got a computer..


----------



## ShadowRaze (Sep 23, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHyEFefqAIk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vagnard (Sep 23, 2009)

Superman can stomp a wimpy old magician.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 23, 2009)

Bible fanboys ftl, I demand evidence.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 23, 2009)

Superman's a better fiction, he wins.
Unless this is Black Jesus , he's slightly below Squirrel Girl level.

And JBD's this way>>>>>>>>>>>>>


			
				Dark-Jaxx said:
			
		

> Bible fanboys ftl, I demand evidence.



Alright, here's some for god being FTL. Or something he uses at least

We pray to him right? But the universe is 15+ billion something Light Years across.
And yet, he supposedly hears every prayer within seconds from earth to outside the universe MiB style.
That would mean that prayers, travel FTL. 
So Jesus can send a FtL prayer to destroy Superman.
Only for his daddy to ignore it like he does with every prayer .

Than Jesus loses his virginity.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 23, 2009)

until we get consistant feats from jesus in a canon fashion, instead of relying on hype, superman wins. jesus does not have a real powerset, and it seems like he has to actively commune with YHWH to even make things happen.

meanwhile, we know EXACTLY what kal-L can do. jesus got stomped by 33 AD Romans (utter fail).
superman can destroy 21st century america like nothing. scratching his ass is harder 

anyone who says jesus wins is obviously full of bias and fan-wanking 

now you get Superman vs Apollo! THEN WE HAVE A FIGHT!


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

^ I smell a shitstorm brewing in that post



Hadesama said:


> Nah, it is not blasphemy when this vs only shows how amazing is Jesus and that supes will be easily outmatched him, Jesus is omnipotent and omnipotents are way up above reality warpers, now we arent talking about relative omnipotents like Living Tribunal, Jesus is really omnipotent One-Above-All and The Presence style, supes has problems fighting reality warpers like Mr Mxy, what could he possibly do against someone that is omnipotent



The funny thing is. Jesus IS a relative omnipotent like LT. God is his TOAA.


----------



## NemeBro (Sep 23, 2009)

Prove God exists or GTFO, would you kindly?


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 23, 2009)

Men arguing "you cant prove God exists" is like Im saying "You cant prove supes is more than ink in a paper" at least there is a chance God exists, we KNOW supes is ink in a paper, I dont think is blasphemy the vs but I want to respect both, you cant take all the powers from Jesus and let superman have all of his powers if you let supes keep his powers you let Jesus keep them too, if you deny his powers then supes is ink on a paper, not only the bible lots of fiction works describe Jesus as biegn omnipotent (and guess what, supes com from a fiction comic) Shaman King does, DC itself does, there is no way supes can fight an omnipotent beign


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 23, 2009)

Cubey said:


> ^ I smell a shitstorm brewing in that post
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is. Jesus IS a relative omnipotent like LT. God is his TOAA.



Even if he were, there is no way supes can win, he can turn him into Naruto and then supes kill himself


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

K all Jesus has ever done is turn wine into water. CA Superman was far above reality warping.


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 23, 2009)

Cubey said:


> K all Jesus has ever done is turn wine into water. CA Superman was far above reality warping.



Superman a warper? HAHAHA can he resurrect the dead?! can he control the forces of nature? No hes biggest powers are laser eyes and PUNCHES!


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2009)

Dark-Jaxx said:


> Prove God exists or GTFO, would you kindly?


this is the OBD. 99% of the matches involves fictional characters vs fictional characters

we dont need proof that God exists in order to make a match about him or Jesus, just like we dont need proof that Superman exists. capice?




dark messiah verdandi said:


> meanwhile, we know EXACTLY what kal-L can do. jesus got stomped by 33 AD Romans (utter fail).


everybody and their moms knows that Jesus allowed that to happen. It was just as planned. 

Its like saying Batman >>> Spectre, because of that kick the Spectre allowed Batman to land on him



> superman can destroy 21st century america like nothing. scratching his ass is harder


So can Jesus according to Canon Bible apocalypse. he's practically a world buster, because the world we know is going to end by just his second coming



> now you get Superman vs Apollo! THEN WE HAVE A FIGHT!


You mean the Apollo that Jesus one shotted in the scans i posted before?


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Superman a warper? HAHAHA can he resurrect the dead?! can he control the forces of nature? No hes biggest powers are laser eyes and PUNCHES!



_"hes biggest powers are laser eyes and PUNCHES!"_

From the quote abpve, it's easy to tell you arent caught up on Supes at all. So I'll fill you in.





Cosmic Armor Superman. He wields Multiverse busting capabilities.

Jesus really has nothing on that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 23, 2009)

Can we ban religious threads? Please?


----------



## Rice Ball (Sep 23, 2009)

For once i agree with him.

Move it to the Joke battledome and make it Afro Jesus, or close it


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 23, 2009)

this thread should have ended a page ago


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 23, 2009)

i agree with you


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 23, 2009)

Fun Fact: Jesus is 1/3rd omnipotent due to the Holy Trinity concept.


----------



## dannyk531 (Sep 23, 2009)

this thread is borin now XD


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> _"hes biggest powers are laser eyes and PUNCHES!"_
> 
> From the quote abpve, it's easy to tell you arent caught up on Supes at all. So I'll fill you in.
> 
> ...



Ok what version of superman is it? Another thing, superman could defeat lucifer morningstar and michael? could he even defeat the Spectre (whom he lost his job temporary thanks to Jesus (and Im not making it, really happened in DC) could supes defeat those?, if he can THEN we can start discussing Jesus, and what version of superman it is? because the thread says "Superman" no superman prime, no superman 1 million, no superman all star



Genyosai said:


> Fun Fact: Jesus is 1/3rd omnipotent due to the Holy Trinity concept.



Even if it were true he is still WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY beyond reality warpers, supes is a fighter a nigh warper at most. Now supes maybe can distroy a reality or realities, but can he actually warp them? Can he clap and make that everyone wakes up in their beds and Bradd Pitt president of the USA? and everyone remembers as if it was always that way? Can he do that? because that is a feat that a high level warper can do easily let alone an omnipotent or relative omnipotent


----------



## Havoc (Sep 24, 2009)

Cubey said:


> _"hes biggest powers are laser eyes and PUNCHES!"_
> 
> From the quote abpve, it's easy to tell you arent caught up on Supes at all. So I'll fill you in.
> 
> ...



Supes doesn't have the armor anymore...so I guess you aren't up to date.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 24, 2009)

IN before lock damn it someone lock or I petition someone help me get horribly of topic till we either break the 96 deleted posts record or get this shit locked.


----------



## spankdatbitch (Sep 25, 2009)

> Alright, here's some for god being FTL. Or something he uses at least
> 
> We pray to him right? But the universe is 15+ billion something Light Years across.
> And yet, he supposedly hears every prayer within seconds from earth to outside the universe MiB style.
> ...



Except that God never ignored Jesus's prayers....like ever 

not that it matters anyway,Jesus doesn't need his fathers help.He'll casually will that superman should die and turn his blood into liquid kryptonite.

end game.



> Fun Fact: Jesus is 1/3rd omnipotent due to the Holy Trinity concept.



And being one third of an omnipotent God still puts him way above anything supes could handle.




> Cosmic Armor Superman. He wields Multiverse busting capabilities.
> 
> Jesus really has nothing on that.




God being able to wish a universe into being is a lot more impressive and powerful than destroying one.Also remember that God has the power to destroy universes too, as seen in the book in revelations.  

Also there's no such thing as multiverses,and if there ever was rest assured God was the one that created them too. 

God is omnipotent and the ultimate reality warper,supes has nothing on him




> meanwhile, we know EXACTLY what kal-L can do. jesus got stomped by 33 AD Romans (utter fail).



 Maybe because he let them kill him?

I mean he only said it was going to happen like a  half dozen times before he was crucified.



> superman can destroy 21st century america like nothing. scratching his ass is harder



And Jehovah/Jesus can casually destroy the entire universe while scratching his ass.whats your point? 



> anyone who says jesus wins is *obviously full of bias and fan-wanking*








> Prove God exists or GTFO, would you kindly?



Nope...superman doesn't exist so there's nothing we have to prove at all.




> K all Jesus has ever done is turn wine into water. CA Superman was far above reality warping.



The bible says that Jesus was in fact God.Therefore his feats include casually creating and destroying universes at will.

Can superman do the same?  



> Bible fanboys ftl, I demand evidence.



Prove that cosmic Superman is really out there constantly saving us from  evil neigh Omnipotents and we'll talk.


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Supes doesn't have the armor anymore...so I guess you aren't up to date.



No, he said his only powers are superstrength and heat vision. You arent up to date about the discussion 



Hadesama said:


> Ok what version of superman is it? Another thing, superman could defeat lucifer morningstar and michael? could he even defeat the Spectre (whom he lost his job temporary thanks to Jesus (and Im not making it, really happened in DC) could supes defeat those?, if he can THEN we can start discussing Jesus, and what version of superman it is? because the thread says "Superman" no superman prime, no superman 1 million, no superman all star



Hey, I'm just saying. CA Superman could defeat him, not current. Also, this is Jesus from the Bible, not DC >_>

Jesus would just get speedblitzed anyways.



spankdatbitch said:


> God being able to wish a universe into being is a lot more impressive and powerful than destroying one.Also remember that God has the power to destroy universes too, as seen in the book in revelations.
> 
> Also there's no such thing as multiverses,and if there ever was rest assured God was the one that created them too.
> 
> God is omnipotent and the ultimate reality warper,supes has nothing on him



Destroying verses isnt less impressive than creating them, that's your bias. Also, yeah, there is such things as Multiverses. Read DC 

Also, Jesus is only 1/3 God, so that logic fails.



> The bible says that Jesus was in fact God.Therefore his feats include casually creating and destroying universes at will.



It also includes getting nailed by a bunch of pissed off Romans. Nails beat him 



> Can superman do the same?



Doesnt matter, since Jesus cant either


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 25, 2009)

Even Shman King Jesus can defeat supes, Jesus was the Shaman King, read the manga and that is a VERY depowered version of Jesus


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Sep 25, 2009)

Jesus is called the Son of the Most High for a reason...


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 25, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> Jesus is called the Son of the Most High for a reason...



Yeath the sone of OAA, One-Above-All (the one that is above all) and The Most High (The one that is HIGHER than everyone else) so they re the same person, different names


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Nah, it is not blasphemy when this vs only shows how amazing is Jesus and that supes will be easily outmatched him, Jesus is omnipotent and omnipotents are way up above reality warpers, now we arent talking about relative omnipotents like Living Tribunal, Jesus is really omnipotent One-Above-All and The Presence style, supes has problems fighting reality warpers like Mr Mxy, what could he possibly do against someone that is omnipotent



Christard, Supes pwns Jesus.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

in revelations only the earth is destroyed. so destroying a whole universe is a big no-no.

Anyway: God's concept is totally subjective. because he is supposedly 100% all powerful, he should have unlimited powerful, however, this concept was designed under the principles of things like the earth is the center of the universe and that only a few planets and the sun made of the universe.

Simply stating he is omnipotent means nothing, someone like TOAA has some kind of known power: he is perhaps the strongest being ever conceived, being more powerful than 52 marvel universes. there we have some kind of concept of how powerful he is compared to other things.

Anyway: this thread is too subjective to exist. any prayer being answered by God is basically up to people's imagination. a normal jesus, even bloodlusted, wouldn't be able to think of anything strong enough to kill superman, and god doesn't simply kill people, he has it done in some shape or form ( super flood anyone?) that is natural to the world.

jesus is also NOT omnipotent. being killable doesn't = omnipotence.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 25, 2009)

Jesus has never had any feat of God doing anything for him, not letting him create the universe,not destroying people, not anything. Therefor Jesus has no feats of him being omnipotent, and him being so is just a claim in the canonical bible. That doesn't prove he's an omnipotent. If he was, what would have been the point in him 'dieing for our sins.' just to purify the world, he couldn't do it without being nailed? And he couldn't eliminate evil permanently could he, so how is he even close? 

It even says he's not in the Quran, so how is that any less cannon than the bible?

Supes destroys the universe, GG Jesus.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

jesus died. dying means your a FALSE omnipotent, or never even close to being omnipotent at all. being killed by crucifixion does not = anywhere enar omnipotence. remember that the bible was written for people in a much different era than this. an era where fictional characters like superman and thanos didn't exist. they needed to create a character believable to be a god of some sort. coming back from the dead after 3 days seemed much more omnipotent then than now. and that is because we have seen so many powerful characters that would shit all over the feats jesus performed.

omnipotent by those era standards: sure. By our standards and by the standards of DC and marvel? not even close. doomsday is more impressive than that. superman murders.


----------



## Xaosin (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, the only way Jesus would win here is if tomorrow scientist found extensive scientific evidence for Jesus's existence,not just proving he did indeed exist but that he was even more than human.

Also, we'd have to simultaneously disprove every piece of evidence we've discovered. Everything from archeological evidence to genetic markers disproved, don't see that happening.

These CANNON BIBLICAL QUOTES even negate the idea that Jesus is omnipotent.



> Mark 24: 32-36:
> 32 Now learn a parable of the fig tree; When his branch is yet tender, and putteth forth leaves, ye know that summer is nigh: 33 So likewise ye, when ye shall see all these things, know that it is near, even at the doors. 34 Verily I say unto you, This generation shall not pass, till all these things be fulfilled. 35 Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away. 36 *But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only*
> 
> 
> ...



Do what evidence is there exactly for Jesus existing, never mind even being omnipotent since that contradicts the canonical bible.


----------



## Genyosai (Sep 25, 2009)

> It even says he's not in the Quran, so how is that any less cannon than the bible?



It's more alternate canon than less canon.


The whole thread is mush because Jesus is too unknowable.

Possibilities:
- He is God and is omnipotent.
- He is God, but God is just really powerful rather than truly omnipotent.
- He is merely the Son of God, but has 1/3rd his power.
- He is merely the Son of God, but has power based on his faith and will to follow his father's way, and so he can perform great miracles.
- He is just a man, who saw himself as a prophet.

Nobody is even going to come to a starting agreement on which one of these he is (and there are probably beliefs I left out), so no Jesus based threads should exist. If Superman vs Goku was banned for its irresolvability, so too should threads involving Biblical/Quranic Jesus.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> No, he said his only powers are superstrength and heat vision. You arent up to date about the discussion



And the CA isn't part of his powers, so what's your point?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 25, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> Simply stating he is omnipotent means nothing, someone like TOAA has some kind of known power: he is perhaps the strongest being ever conceived, being more powerful than 52 marvel universes. there we have some kind of concept of how powerful he is compared to other things.



What are you talking about?

52 universes is in DC, not Marvel.

Stop reading wiki and read comics.


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> And the CA isn't part of his powers, so what's your point?



I was saying that CA Superman would beat him. I never said current had the Cosmic Armor.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 25, 2009)

Havoc said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> 52 universes is in DC, not Marvel.
> 
> Stop reading wiki and read comics.



thats nice. because that is clearly going to stop superman from winning this? there's a reason I don't go posting who I think will win or lose in ever comic battledome thread. I know absolutely nothing compared to a lot of comic readers here. I just use what I see and hear and go look it up later.


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 25, 2009)

Jesus in DC got the Spectre lose his job, is superman above lucifer morningstar? is he above Michael, is he even above the Spectre? And dont come and say me "we arent taking DC Jesus in" cause DC is the same universe of superman and the thread NEVER states who Jesus are we talking about you want to take into consideration Biblical Jesus? Ok, he still loses they are both omnipotent, you cant tell Jesus isnt omnipotent as DC the same universe superman comes from says he is, Jesus was also the Shaman King, Superman couldnt even defeat Shaman King Jesus, how do you want superman to die? turned into an average joe? wished away? ripped his soul from his body? take your pick, Jesus can do it, if you are arguing supes could defeat Jesus then I ask you, could Supes defear Michael, morningstar and the spectre (whom in the DC cosmology are inferior to Jesus) could superman even defeat the shaman king? how can you argue that Jesus win when DC ITSELF, says supes cant win? DC itslef admited The Presence is based on the JudeoCHRISTIAN God, so only with this statement is enough to tell Supes loses and even if this is not enough The Spectre has already lost to DC Jesus can supes defeat morningstar, michael the spectre? could he even defeat the shaman king? after you tell me how can superman defeat those listed we can start discussing on Jesus


----------



## Marche (Sep 25, 2009)

Hadesama said:


> Jesus in DC



Which is not canon to the actual fictional jesus.


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2009)

If the topic creator doesnt specify which version, you use the canonical, meaning Biblical/Quranical version. And he gets stomped.


----------



## Marche (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd rather stay out of this.

I know its going to become one of those"Is god omnipotent" debates.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 25, 2009)

FUCK this I am so going of topic but first 


> 52 marvel universes



LOL WHAT its DC learn to read.
_____________________

So any of you ever have a dry orgasm?


----------



## Hadesama (Sep 25, 2009)

Cubey said:


> If the topic creator doesnt specify which version, you use the canonical, meaning Biblical/Quranical version. And he gets stomped.



Lol Biblical Jesus, he can just turn supes into Mickey Mouse


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> thats nice. because that is clearly going to stop superman from winning this? there's a reason I don't go posting who I think will win or lose in ever comic battledome thread. I know absolutely nothing compared to a lot of comic readers here. I just use what I see and hear and go look it up later.



. . .

Wtf are you talking about? lol

You know absolutely nothing about comics, let's leave it at that.


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm going to report this thread and ask it to be locked.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2009)

That would be best.


----------

